# UK pension in US



## lochfyne (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone here receives a British pension? I applied for one but received no official word back. I assumed that perhaps I wasn't eligible, but then some three months after I turned sixty a deposit was made to my savings account. I haven't a clue if that was a one time event, or if it'll occur every three months? I don't seem to get any feedback from the Pension people in the U.K.


----------



## sinbad2222 (Oct 27, 2009)

I was a pensioner when I emigrated to USA from UK last year. It was easy to set up payment directly into my US bank account and they arrive reliably every month in US $ with no charges. I can dig out the place in the UK to write to if you would find it useful.


----------

